# 2008-2009 NFL Thread



## Vince (Sep 1, 2008)

Since the last post in the NFL thread was in January, I figure we'll start a new one  The old thread is located here.

I think the Patriots & Colts are the clear favorites to win the Super Bowl this year, I think the Bills will improve, I think Kansas City will be the worst team in the league, and I think the Cardinals will win the NFC west.

I'm hoping Adrian Peterson has a spectacular 2nd season, that Matt Ryan does well with Atlanta and begins improving that team, and of course I'm totally pulling for the 49ers, Seahawks, and Rams to implode.  I'm also hoping everything goes OK for New Orleans with this nasty batch of storms and the Saints can play home games this year.

For my Cards, they seem very improved over last year personnel-wise with their upgrades on defense, but with games against the Giants, Cowboys, and Patriots, I see some really hard games on the schedule for them this year. They were 1 missed field goal away from the playoffs last year though, and there's some excitement in town about them. We'll see if they can deliver.

How about your team?


----------



## yellowv (Sep 1, 2008)

The Dolphins will return to glory this year.  

GO FINS!!!


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 1, 2008)

Eric's semi-fearless predictions.

The Patriot's will win the AFC East but my gut feeling is they will be about 11-5 this year. After a loss like last year's Super Bowl and the fact that they are an aging team makes me think they will return to Earth this year. The Bills and Jets(mostly due to Favre) have a shot to make the playoffs this year. The Browns and Steelers will battle to see who wins the AFC North. The AFC South is a brutal division but the Colts should win it and the Jaguars should be back in the playoffs. The Chargers should run away with AFC West. 

The Cowboys and Giants will be on top of the NFC East. The NFC North is the Vikings to lose and they might. The Bucaneers and Saints will battle over who wins the NFC South. The Seahwaks and Cardinals will be in a tight race in the NFC West.

As for the Super Bowl I think the AFC is a two team race between the Colts and Chargers who were really good in last year's playoffs despite being pretty beat up as a team. 

In the NFC I don't see the Giants going back to the Super Bowl and the Cowboys choke way too much. So I'll say it's the Seahawks or the Saints that sneaks into the Super Bowl.


----------



## Rick (Sep 1, 2008)

Go Cowboys.

Let's not fuck it up this time.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 2, 2008)

I see MANY good things in Atlanta this year (my team). Great young talent at almost all positions, outside of like.. TE and DT (well, Trey Lewis is a great young DT but hes on PUP for the year)

Matt Ryan, I wasnt really happy when we drafted him, I rather of got Glenn Dorsey, but hes been really impressive so far, and I think Matt Ryan can be a decent QB in this league. At least a game manager, hopefully, if not a playmaker under pressure someday. Hes quick to read and gets the ball out super fast so he wont get sacked as much as Harrington or Leftwich last year.

Call me a homer/biased/crazy, I predict the falcons either winning the NFC South, or coming in close 2nd behind the Saints. Tampa and Carolina are on the path downnnn.

NFC playoff teams IMO - Cowboys, Packers, Falcons, Seahawks, Eagles, Saints.. NFC rep in SB - Eagles

AFC playoff teams IMO - Patriots, Jaguars, Chargers, Steelers, Colts, Jets.. AFC rep in SB - Patriots 

Pats win SB.. I dunno, thats my somewhat "predictable" outcome, of course I rather the Jags and Falcons be in the SB.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Sep 2, 2008)

<--- Bears fan. 

Enough said.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 2, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> and the Jaguars should be back in the playoffs.



Good prediction!


----------



## raisingfear101 (Sep 2, 2008)

my predictions
afc east- patriots obviously, though the jets shouldn't be far behind.
north- im gonna have to go with the steelers leading this division, though id like to see the bengals ahead of them.
west- i really cant see the chargers not coming out on top.
south- i think itl be close but i think the colts will just edge out jacksonville.

nfc east-i dont think the giants will do well this year at all. i wouldnt be suprised to see them behind washington in fourth place. i think the eagles will really shine this year and will be serious playoff contenders. the real battle this year will be between the eagles and cowboys.
north-to me it looks like anything can happen here, i really cant see a clear leader.
south- it looks like itl be the saints or the bucs, but i cant see either team making it very far this year.
west- im gonna say the seahawks should pretty easily lead the nfc west this year.

overall im thinking the superbowl will be the patriots against either the eagles or cowboys.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 2, 2008)

yah I also think Pats vs Eagles in the SB.. Simply because I still think McNabb, if healthy, is a top 3 QB in this league. He is just a game changer, altho made of glass unfortunately. (And I hate the eagles.)

I want Jags vs Falcons though. That'd be sweet, my two fav teams. Jags have a good chance maybe, so we'll see.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 4, 2008)

I am a BIG Titans fan and I feel that we might have the chance to suprise some teams this year.


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2008)

Pats 1-0!

But if Brady's out for the season, stick a fork in us.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 7, 2008)

close to winning my first proline ticket this year..

ATL and NE wins : check

Dallas, Chargers and Colts winning : Really likely.

then $35 is mine.. hah Not alot, but not bad for pretty much all gimme games, I dunno how in the world the Lions were the favorite vs the Falcons, the lions are HORRIBLE. That was a sure thing game, so I bet on it for 3 tickets, unfortunately on another ticket, the Jags didnt pull thru for me =[


----------



## Vince (Sep 8, 2008)

Hops like this are just downright unfair! 

Cards were the only NFC west team that showed up today. Seahawks got destroyed by Buffalo, Rams got beat bad by Philly, and the 49ers had 5 turnovers against the Cards. Frank Gore can flat-out play though. He single-handedly kept the 49ers in this game until the second half. Great player.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## eaeolian (Sep 8, 2008)

Chris said:


> Pats 1-0!
> 
> But if Brady's out for the season, stick a fork in us.



I still think they go 10-6, they're just not a Super Bowl team. Of course, the only team I saw yesterday that actually LOOKS like a SB team is Philly. The Rams are bad, but that was a manhandling...


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 8, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> Dallas, Chargers and Colts winning : Really likely.



Well, one out of three ain't bad.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 8, 2008)

Pats are toast. Go Jets! (I'm a Favre fan eventhough I hate the Jets otherwise).


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 8, 2008)

Titans 1-0.  Looks like we could hang tough in the AFC south. I just hope Vince Young recovers quickly.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Sep 8, 2008)

How about them Bears!! 

Peyton who????


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 8, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> Well, one out of three ain't bad.



BLEH.. I cant believe friggin Chargers.. I dont know why I picked them really, basically on Hype.. shoulda known they would suck. Rivers is a joke, and Merriman is gonna ruin his career with this knee problem.

And Indy. I dont know, but it didnt matter at that point so I already lost.

Least my Falcons dominated, Turner leads league in rush yards and Abraham leads leauge in sacks, thats all that matters. I should still get back all the money I spent on tickets this week, assuming A Peterson rushes for more yards than Ryan Grant..

And did I not pick Philly to be in the SB?? haha.. If McNabb stays healthy, which is an issue every year.


----------



## Vince (Sep 14, 2008)

Cards 2-0. First time since 1991.

Kurt Warner had a perfect passer rating today of 158.3 and threw for over 364 yards and 3 TDs.

Here's his highlights from today on NFL.com:

NFL Video Galleries

btw Miami really sucks.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 14, 2008)

Well fuck me. I had high hopes for Miami this year. Not playoffs or anything, but I thought we were better and could get like 7 or 8 wins. We fucking suck!!! Worse than last year. Our secondary is a joke, we have no receivers and if we did I don't think Pennington could throw the ball far enough to get it to them. The only good thing about the game was when we put Henne in, in the 4th and he lead a scoring drive. Sorry, end rant.


----------



## pardon miasma (Sep 16, 2008)

I have two statements to make.

The first: That was right up there with the Giants winning the Super Bowl as the most intense football game I've ever seen. An incredible game, and Philadelphia should feel no shame in losing.


The second?











How 'bout them Cowboys!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 16, 2008)

My Titans are 2-0.  Too bad Vince Young is being a girl.


----------



## Bobo (Sep 16, 2008)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> My Titans are 2-0.  Too bad Vince Young is being a girl.



Yeah not sure what to think of the VY thing. Anyway, 2-0 and already beat the Faguars 

Titans have been underrated yet again. The only thing it seems the main stream knows about them is their WR's are kinda crap


----------



## yellowv (Sep 16, 2008)

I would take Kerry Collins over Vince Young any day.


----------



## Bobo (Sep 16, 2008)

yellowv said:


> I would take Kerry Collins over Vince Young any day.



Not on this day, 10-01-06. At that point, KC had started 3 games and looked absolutely horrible. VY comes in and was a big part in turning that team around into a playoff caliber team. 

VY has been very up and down since. I want to see if Collins can do better, but I'm not expecting big things. He's had plenty of downs himself.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 16, 2008)

I dislike the comparisons of VY to Mike Vick. Vick carried a horrible team on his shoulders to the NFCCG, where VY cant even win with a GREAT team around him.

Anyways. Falcons are looking decent, really bad first half but they showed adjustments and I think its safe to say, we FINALLY (after 60+ years??) have a head coach in Mike Smith who isnt an absolute idiot. I see good things within the next few years.


----------



## pardon miasma (Sep 17, 2008)

That's because VY carries a horrible head on his shoulders. Great athlete, but dumb as a rock. He got a 6 on his Wonderlic. A 6. I've shat 8s on the Wonderlic. There was also this gem from the NFL Network a few years ago.

Norm Chow: "Okay, Vince, we're going to work on making reads. I'm going to play a tape of a defense, you push the button when you make the read."

Vince Young: "Okay, coach."

*Chow starts tape; Young presses button 6 seconds later*

VY: "Got it, coach."

NC: "Okay. That, uh, that was a pretty basic read. Should've taken you a second or two."

VY: "Sorry, coach."

Also, I wouldn't say he has a great team around him. He has a stellar defense, a decent running game, and _pitiful_ wide receivers. Just the dregs of the league. How awful does Justin Gage have to be, that the Bears deemed him not good enough to be a wide receiver for their team? Five Star publishes a college-ruled book of all-time great Bears receivers. Part of it is because he's a moron, but part of it is because nobody on the team can catch.



> we FINALLY (after 60+ years??) have a head coach in Mike Smith who isnt an absolute idiot.








"What?! I made NFC Champions out of a team quarterbacked by Chris fucking Chandler! I oughta take the back of this hand here..."


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 17, 2008)

I am not a huge VY fan but he was an important part of the Titans team. I liked him because he was the quarterback of the team that I pull for. If KC comes out with more great games like he had Sunday then I will pull for him just as much as I did for VY. I just want the best person to make the best decision on the field for the Titans. Making the playoffs again would be Oh so Nice.


----------



## Bobo (Sep 17, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> I dislike the comparisons of VY to Mike Vick. Vick carried a horrible team on his shoulders to the NFCCG, where VY cant even win with a GREAT team around him.



Vick didn't carry that team any more than VY carried the '06 Titans team. Atlanta's scoring defense was ranked 8th....Tennessee's? 32nd, dead last. 

Great Titans team? lol The WR's are about the worst in the league, have been for awhile. Lendale White is so average. They have had a good rush attack for a few years, party in thanks to Young....and very similar to the situation at Atl with their good run game. Like I said before, their '06 defense was maybe the worst in the league. Now the defense has really stepped up, but VY has stepped back. 

But to say VY can't win is a generalization that is flat out wrong. His win% is 65%. That's good for a team that was coming out of salary cap hell and had a 39% win percentage the two years prior.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes!!! My Dolphins dominated the Pats


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 21, 2008)

yellowv said:


> Yes!!! My Dolphins dominated the Pats



Yeah, that one left me saying "WTF?"


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 23, 2008)

Titans are 3-0. I just hope we don't start to self-distruct.


----------



## raisingfear101 (Sep 23, 2008)

this year is crazy so far. anything was "supposed" to happen didn't and vice versa, with the pats, denver, titans, colts, jets. its lookin to be a good year of football.


----------



## Bobo (Oct 5, 2008)

The Titans are 5-0. Yes I typed that correctly


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 6, 2008)

I love it that the Titans are undefeated.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 21, 2008)

Titans beat the Squeelers  This thread may be dieing, but let's revive it for some Titan fan love


----------



## Vince (Jan 11, 2009)

Two words: Larry Fitzgerald.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 31, 2009)

Bobo said:


> Titans beat the Squeelers  This thread may be dieing, but let's revive it for some Titan fan love



Yeah how 'bout them Titans  



Vince said:


> Two words: Larry Fitzgerald.



Fitzgerald is amazing, I watched him play for Pitt... but you need more than one receiver to win a Super Bowl  






A friend of mine had a great analogy you'll like Vince. Cheering for the Steelers in this year's Super Bowl is like watching Charlie Sheen and a 40 year old virgin hitting on a super model and cheering for Charlie Sheen to score with her


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 1, 2009)

I live about 15 miles from the town where Ben Roethlisberger grew up and played high school football. I hate that dickbag with a passion. 

Go Cardinals.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 1, 2009)

NFL Title #6 

Damn good game too.


----------



## Eric (Feb 1, 2009)

Yea that was a good game. Steelers dominated the first half... and that 100 yard touchdown interception was ridiculous.... but that last call was bullshit... that was not a fumble.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 1, 2009)

Eric said:


> Yea that was a good game. Steelers dominated the first half... and that 100 yard touchdown interception was ridiculous.... but that last call was bullshit... that was not a fumble.



Hehe his arm hadn't started coming forward  Call it a makeup for that bullshit holding call in the endzone when they let 20 of them go on both sides throughout the game


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 1, 2009)

Warner clearly still had possession of the ball when his arm was coming forward. It was a BS call and should have been reviewed by the booth. I'm also not entirely sure that Holmes had both feet down when he gained possession on that TD catch. But at least that's debatable. The last play was simply a blown call. Atrocious for something like that to happen in the Super Bowl. Still, the Cards' defense couldn't stop the Steelers when it really counted.

Are we going to have to talk down Vince from the ledge?


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 2, 2009)

Man the cards were holding a lot in that game. 
Was a great game tho. Both teams did a good job. You cant give Pittsburgh 2 min on the clock - they will score when they need to. Hell they have done that all season. 

I think the Cards are a pretty classy bunch of guys. No shit talking before or after the game. 

Poor Vince  I gotta tel you there at the end of the season I was hoping the cards would make it in (Or Pittsburgh west ;p as we like to call them here)


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Adamh1331 (May 17, 2009)

^ Hahahaha


----------



## yellowv (May 17, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


>



NICE!!!!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Sep 22, 2009)

This forum seriously lacks Jets fans. Come on boys, we're 3-0, and we have a decent quarterback. The Jets and decent quarterback don't belong in the same paragraph, not to mention the fact they're 3-0. J-E-T-S!


Also, all this talk about the Pats, and not enough recognition that they're getting shit on does no make me happy. They ain't doin' shit this year.


----------



## ktulu909 (Sep 30, 2009)

SerratedSkies said:


> This forum seriously lacks Jets fans. Come on boys, we're 3-0, and we have a decent quarterback. The Jets and decent quarterback don't belong in the same paragraph, not to mention the fact they're 3-0. J-E-T-S!
> 
> 
> Also, all this talk about the Pats, and not enough recognition that they're getting shit on does no make me happy. They ain't doin' shit this year.



First time I ever look in this forum and the last post is a Jets fan.GO SAINTS!!!!!

Heres to a good injury free game.


----------



## Joose (Sep 30, 2009)

Denver, 3-0, all that matters.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 7, 2009)

ktulu909 said:


> First time I ever look in this forum and the last post is a Jets fan.GO SAINTS!!!!!
> 
> Heres to a good injury free game.


 


I own countless amounts of Saints jersies, named my pet husky after Reggie Bush, and then they gotta go and beat my Jets... That's the thanks I get!? 


Drew Brees is seriously the man though. No one can fuck with him this year. I wouldn't be disapointed if the Saints went all the way, unless of course, they play the Jets.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 25, 2009)

Holy shit Steelers beat the Vikings  I'm a Steelers fan, but I have to admit I was not expecting them to win that game.

I do have to say the announcer's love fest for how great Favre is at scoring in the final seconds to win the game followed immediately by him throwing a pic that was run back for a touch down was awesome


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 29, 2009)

SerratedSkies said:


> I own countless amounts of Saints jersies, named my pet husky after Reggie Bush, and then they gotta go and beat my Jets... That's the thanks I get!?
> 
> 
> Drew Brees is seriously the man though. No one can fuck with him this year. I wouldn't be disapointed if the Saints went all the way, unless of course, they play the Jets.



I intend to get a Saints jersey myself..

#25 "BUST"


----------



## flexkill (Jan 18, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> #25 "BEAST"



Fixed it for you!!!


saints for life!!!!!!
SAINTS FOR LIFE!!!!!!


----------

